

Porn Publisher Larry Flynt Wants To Spare Man Who Paralyzed Him - Tzunamitom
http://www.npr.org/2013/11/17/245683567/porn-publisher-larry-flynt-wants-to-spare-man-who-paralyzed-him

======
happiily
This headline is misleading and only promotes Larry Flynt as some sort of
civil rights crusader. The man "who paralyzed" him is a serial killer and
white supremicist convicted of multiple murders.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Paul_Franklin](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Paul_Franklin)

If we want to promote the people who have shown grace and forgiveness for
horrible crimes committed against them, there are many people to celebrate
over Larry Flynt. Likewise, the number of anti death-sentence crusaders are
plentiful and far more admirable than Larry Flynt.

~~~
CSDude
Title is not misleading, he wants to spare his life, he does not want him to
go out of prision. He thinks prision is a better punishment, as killing the
convict only lasts for seconds. He just does not want killing. This is
different.

------
canttestthis
I wonder why he believes that the government shouldn't be giving the death
penalty as a punishment for crimes, but torture is okay.

~~~
mchaver
"I think punishment by putting someone in a 3-by-6 cell is a lot greater than
if you snuff out their life in a few seconds with a lethal injection."

It seems he wants him to suffer longer.

------
mathattack
He's a very strange person. As much as he's personally despicable, he finds
himself at the forefront of civil rights.

~~~
malandrew
Based on his comments, he's not really someone at the forefront of civil
rights. He prefers no death penalty because he doesn't believe it causes
enough suffering to the guilty party. That's very different from opposing the
death penalty for altruistic motivations.

~~~
mathattack
This is part of his contradiction. Kind of like a porn producer fighting for
free speech, which is supposed to be for political protection.

------
pearjuice
Wait, what?

"[...] I have never come face-to-face with Franklin. I would love an hour in a
room with him and a pair of wire-cutters and pliers, so I could inflict the
same damage on him that he inflicted on me. But, I do not want to kill him,
nor do I want to see him die."

He is basically saying that death is the easy way out and that torturing is a
better punishment. This is why victims don't get to pick the punishments. They
are way too emotionally impaired.

